# JDRF Family Day and T1 Youth Ambassador Action Day - South West 20/6/2015



## Northerner (May 27, 2015)

This year we have a very exciting family day planned for families living with type 1 diabetes across the South West

Location: Winter Gardens,Royal Parade, Weston-super-Mare BS23 1AJ

Date: Saturday 20 June 2015

Time: The day will run from 10am – 12.30pm (registration opens at 9.30am)

This event will be both a Type 1 Discovery Day for the parents / guardians and a T1 Youth Ambassador Action Day for the children.

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/research/research-events/family-day-and-youth-ambassador-action-day


----------

